# Adding Thumb to Front bucket Ford 1210



## bdhull (Aug 31, 2013)

Adding the thumb itself is easy enough, but how do I run the hydraulics?

Do I "T" from the pump pressure side to my present FEL control and have another T for the return side?

What do I use for a valve? I think a electronic solenoid valve would be easiest to fit. (And a rocker buttton could be put on control stick.

Anyone already do this on another tractor?

Thanks

Bart D. Hull
Laveen, AZ


----------

